# local alternatives to Italian bar blends?



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Illy medium (the red one) is good coffee. I keep a tin in the cupboard for guests, most of whom expect their coffee to taste of coffee and would not be enamoured of the latest LSOL. I also enjoy it myself on such occasions. It's advantage is that it's extraordinarily consistent - I set the grinder to what worked for the last tin and it will pour the same again. The disadvantages are that 1) it's expensive 2) it only lasts a few hours once opened before developing that stale coffee aroma. Just wondering if anyone can recommend an alternative.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're really after an Italian style roast try Raves Italian Job blend. It has robusta mixed in with it so it gives that Italian style taste.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

You could always blend your own. Since my annual Italian holiday, I've been trying to recreate an Italian Espresso blend. You know the type of thing, masses of crema, viscous and most definately not bitter. I started off with a Robusta (not sure where from, but very strong, very pungent) Monsooned Malibar, and a Columbian. Now dropped the Robusta and using 75% Columbian, 25% - It's not thick enough and doesnt have enough Crema, however its a good start and I'm loving it. Must source some good quality green Robusta.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> If you're really after an Italian style roast try Raves Italian Job blend. It has robusta mixed in with it so it gives that Italian style taste.


Illy red is arabica only, and a medium roast in the northern Italian style. Rave signature sounds more likely, but is still advertised as a medium/dark roast. North Coast from Hands on sounds like a possibility. The main thing is consistency though. Most uk blends are marketed as seasonal, Red Brick for example, whereas Illy is the same season to season and year to year, I was just wondering if there were any UK roasters even aiming for that?


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

NickR said:


> You could always blend your own. Since my annual Italian holiday, I've been trying to recreate an Italian Espresso blend. You know the type of thing, masses of crema, viscous and most definately not bitter. I started off with a Robusta (not sure where from, but very strong, very pungent) Monsooned Malibar, and a Columbian. Now dropped the Robusta and using 75% Columbian, 25% - It's not thick enough and doesnt have enough Crema, however its a good start and I'm loving it. Must source some good quality green Robusta.


Thanks for the suggestion, but it sounds like the antithesis to consistency! I do agree about the lack of bitterness.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

How are you drinking it? Espresso, with milk?


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Depends on the time of day. As I said, this is for guests, so after dinner it would be offered as espresso.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds something like the allpress redchurch blend. I assume they have to change the beans but think they aim to be consistent. Don't know how successful it is in being very similar every time tho: http://uk.allpressespresso.com/our-coffee/blends-origins/


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GlennV said:


> Depends on the time of day. As I said, this is for guests, so after dinner it would be offered as espresso.


Signature blend is better with milk IMO, it's not that great without milk, particularly not good as an espresso.

The Colombian Suarez is fairly traditional.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Sounds something like the allpress redchurch blend. I assume they have to change the beans but think they aim to be consistent. Don't know how successful it is in being very similar every time tho: http://uk.allpressespresso.com/our-coffee/blends-origins/


Thanks, that looks like a good suggestion - I'll buy a bag. Not cheap though!


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Signature blend is better with milk IMO, it's not that great without milk, particularly not good as an espresso.


Thanks, that's what I feared.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I think that given the issues you're having (freshness, not so much cost... ?) then going for freshly roasted beans is best... But for an Illy rival, have you tried Caffe Torelli? I had a decent espresso from a cafe using their beans a few weeks ago, and I don't particularly enjoy Illy or medium to dark coffee in general. It is a little cheaper on Ocado compared to Illy though not much.


----------

